# Pallet Toe Pincher Coffin



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Putting free pallet wood to use.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool way to recycle you are now a official green haunter


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool coffin, the beer looks good as well


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Starting the video off with pumpkin ale! Yeah, baby! The coffin looks good too! If they weren't so big that might be a good, cheap make and take.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool coffin, a dim red light would be awesome in it.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

mmmmm beeeeer & coffiiiins...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

child size you say....that could be used as a warning to any vandals....

i'm not a beer drinker however...so all i saw was the toe pincher.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicely done there matey! 

I have a few pallet wood coffins and other pallet wood projects in the works as we speak....

I am planning on putting a remote control fog machine inside one of my Toe Pinchers coffins along with a light. It will be by the front door of my house, so I can activate it when the ToT's get close....!


----------

